# Internet con articolo o senza



## Giannaclaudia

Buon pomeriggio!
I dizionari riportano il termine _internet_ come sing. femminile invariabile.

E fin qui ci siamo.
Per quanto riguarda l'articolo ho qualche perplessità. Mi hanno fatto notare che nella rete spesso si trova _l'internet, nell'internet, etc._
A parer mio l'articolo non si usa, perciò si parla _di internet_, si trova _in internet_, etc.

Cosa ne pensate? C'è qualcuno, tipo Necsus, che riesce a dare una delle sue risposte magistrali?

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## claudine2006

Aspettando la risposta di Necsus, ti dirò che io ho sempre detto e sentito dire "Internet" senza articolo.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Giannaclaudia, della immeritata fiducia e del 'tipo'..!  
Anche a parer mio l'articolo non si usa, e c'e una possibile motivazione che trovo abbastanza condivisibile qui, nelle risposte ai quesiti dell'Accademia della Crusca (che riporto in sintesi).

<L'omissione dell'articolo in italiano si deve al fatto che il nome _Internet_, indicando un unico e solo spazio informatico condiviso in tutto il globo, presenta le stesse caratteristiche dei nomi di luogo di città e isole che, avendo proprietà intrinseche di referenzialità e determinatezza (si ha un solo designante per un solo designato), non necessitano dell'articolo.>


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Wow, lo sapevo che avresti trovato e dato una risposta più che esauriente.
Grazie mille.
Con simpatia e soggezione 
Gianna


----------



## BlueWolf

Giannaclaudia said:


> Buon pomeriggio!
> I dizionari riportano il termine _internet_ come sing. femminile invariabile.



Internet è femminile? Ma va?


----------



## lsp

Giannaclaudia said:


> Wow, lo sapevo che avresti trovato e dato una risposta più che esauriente.
> Grazie mille.
> Con simpatia e soggezione
> Gianna



Non è la prima volta come argomento di inchiesta a WR, per esempio qui, se ti servono ulteriori contributi.


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> Internet è femminile? Ma va?


Dal Di Mauro
*in|ter|net*
s.f.inv.
ES ingl. TS inform., spec. con iniz. maiusc., sistema integrato di interconnessione tra computer che permette la trasmissione di informazioni a livello mondiale; anche in funz. agg.inv.: _sistema i._


----------



## Necsus

BlueWolf said:
			
		

> Internet è femminile? Ma va?


Sempre dalla Crusca:
_<Internet_, nell'uso corrente non specialistico, si alterna liberamente al femminile _rete_, traducente immediato del confisso _net_. È infatti tutta al femminile la trafila di nomi composti da un determinatore (variabile) e un determinato (fisso: -_net_) indicanti le reti di computer nate in tempi più o meno recenti: _Arpanet_,_ Bitnet,Usenet_, _Intranet_.>


----------



## BlueWolf

Necsus said:


> Sempre dalla Crusca:
> _<Internet_, nell'uso corrente non specialistico, si alterna liberamente al femminile _rete_, traducente immediato del confisso _net_. È infatti tutta al femminile la trafila di nomi composti da un determinatore (variabile) e un determinato (fisso: -_net_) indicanti le reti di computer nate in tempi più o meno recenti: _Arpanet_,_ Bitnet,Usenet_, _Intranet_.>




Grazie a tutti e due, buono da sapersi. 
Dai che anch'io sto migliorando il mio italiano allora.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

lsp said:


> Non è la prima volta come argomento di inchiesta a WR, per esempio qui, se ti servono ulteriori contributi.


 
L'avevo individuato anch'io, ma non lo avevo trovato risolutivo. La risposta che Necsus ha appena fornito è decisamente più esauriente.
Grazie, comunque.


----------



## Dragoberto

INTERNET Femminile???? ma come si fa a traslare di genere una parola che nella lingua originale è neutra? Ma soprattutto, decidere se è maschile o femminile mi pare un'assurdità! Il grande internet... La grande internet... sono equivalenti 

tra l'altro avrei preferito fosse maschile, non fosse altro che per la derivazione degli articoli dal latino illus illa illum, per cui illum internet = LO internet


----------



## claudine2006

Dragoberto said:


> INTERNET Femminile???? ma come si fa a traslare di genere una parola che nella lingua originale è neutra? Ma soprattutto, decidere se è maschile o femminile mi pare un'assurdità! Il grande internet... La grande internet... sono equivalenti
> 
> tra l'altro avrei preferito fosse maschile, non fosse altro che per la derivazione degli articoli dal latino illus illa illum, per cui illum internet = LO internet


Semplicemente perchè "la rete", la parola italiana che serve a tradurre Internet è femminile. In mancanza del neutro, mi accontento.


----------



## lsp

Dragoberto said:


> INTERNET Femminile???? ma come si fa a traslare di genere una parola che nella lingua originale è neutra? Ma soprattutto, decidere se è maschile o femminile mi pare un'assurdità!....



Succede spesso se capisco bene... distinzioni di genere sono attribuite a molte parole adottate da lingue originali in cui non esistono queste distinzioni come weekend, rimmel, footing, basket, email, computer, ecc.


----------



## BlueWolf

lsp said:


> Succede spesso se capisco bene... distinzioni di genere sono attribuite a molte parole adottate da lingue originali in cui non esistono queste distinzioni come weekend, rimmel, footing, basket, email, computer, ecc.


 
Esatto, ma non a molte parole, a tutte. Non puoi parlare in italiano senza attribuire ad ogni nome un genere. Anche se poi magari alcuni usano un genere, altri un altro (come per Internet). 
Quindi tutte le parole inglesi (o di altre lingue che non hanno il genere) usate in italiano ricevono un genere, di solito il maschile.


----------



## lsp

BlueWolf said:


> Esatto, ma non a molte parole, a tutte. Non puoi parlare in italiano senza attribuire ad ogni nome un genere. Anche se poi magari alcuni usano un genere, altri un altro (come per Internet).
> Quindi tutte le parole inglesi (o di altre lingue che non hanno il genere) usate in italiano ricevono un genere, di solito il maschile.



Email è femminile, però (almeno così pensavo) perché deriva dalla posta elettronica (??)


----------



## BlueWolf

lsp said:


> Email è femminile, però (almeno così pensavo) perché deriva dalla posta elettronica (??)


 
Sì, similmente a Internet, si è creato un parallelismo tra e-mail e posta, che è femminile. Comunque ho letto che alcuni usano il maschile con e-mail, anche se io l'ho sempre sentita usare al femminile.


----------



## Dragoberto

Boh... io rimango dell'idea che queste sono strutture di pensiero molto artificiali, mi spiego:

 e-mail sta per electronic mail, mail però vuol dire posta ma anche inviare, quindi in un caso utilizzeremmo l'articolo femminile e nell'altro quello maschile.

Basket, usiamo comunemente l'articolo IL ma si può tradurre sia con cesta che con canestro, e tanto per aggiungere confusione, si dice LA pallacanestro!!!

Il footing poi non esiste! si usa jogging, questo è uno dei tanti esempi di utilizzo improprio di una lingua straniera (e dell'Italiano, che dispone di termini ben più belli... correre, corsa, ecc.)

Weekend non merita nemmeno una difesa d'ufficio dato che esite il magnifico e italiano *finesettimana*


----------



## BlueWolf

Dragoberto said:


> e-mail sta per electronic mail, mail però vuol dire posta ma anche inviare, quindi in un caso utilizzeremmo l'articolo femminile e nell'altro quello maschile.


Ma che c'entra inviare che è un verbo, scusa? 


Dragoberto said:


> Basket, usiamo comunemente l'articolo IL ma si può tradurre sia con cesta che con canestro, e tanto per aggiungere confusione, si dice LA pallacanestro!!!


Non ci vedo nulla di tanto più complicato di _"il monte" _e_ "la montagna"_. Questi cambi di genere sono tipici dell'italiano.


Dragoberto said:


> Weekend non merita nemmeno una difesa d'ufficio dato che esite il magnifico e italiano *finesettimana*


Sono d'accordo, anche se a difesa di _weekend_, c'è da dire che è molto più corto.


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> Ma che c'entra inviare che è un verbo, scusa?
> 
> Non ci vedo nulla di tanto più complicato di _"il monte" _e_ "la montagna"_. Questi cambi di genere sono tipici dell'italiano.
> 
> Sono d'accordo, anche se a difesa di _weekend_, c'è da dire che è molto più corto.


Sottoscrivo.
La traduzione di _e-mail_ è posta elettronica, quindi femminile, senza dubbio. 
E anche in questo caso, come in quello di _weekend_, è più corto di posta elettronica.


----------



## BlueWolf

claudine2006 said:


> Sottoscrivo.
> La traduzione di _e-mail_ è posta elettronica, quindi femminile, senza dubbio.
> E anche in questo caso, come in quello di _weekend_, è più corto di posta elettronica.



Wow, claudine, per una volta siamo d'accordo! Mi sembra incredibile! 

In effetti, le parole inglesi tendono sempre ad essere più corte... tranne quando sono di origine romanza


----------



## Dragoberto

in Inglese puoi dire "email me something", quindi sarebbe l'inviare o l'invio (a mezzo posta)

sul fatto che sia più corto... allora diciamo WE, così lo accorciamo ancora!!!


----------



## BlueWolf

Dragoberto said:


> in Inglese puoi dire "email me something", quindi sarebbe l'inviare o l'invio (a mezzo posta)



Ho capito ma noi stiamo parlando del nome. In più in italiano e-mail non è un verbo, e anche se lo fosse, lo trasformeremmo in e-mailare.


----------



## Dragoberto

verbo sostantivato? no?


----------



## BlueWolf

Dragoberto said:


> verbo sostantivato? no?



Hmm, puoi dilungarti un po' di più, per favore? Non ho capito cosa intendi.


----------



## Dragoberto

a questo punto nemmeno io!!!  mi son ingarbugliato, ma so che in qualche parte del mio cervello risiede un'illuminante soluzione


----------



## BlueWolf

Dragoberto said:


> a questo punto nemmeno io!!!  mi son ingarbugliato, ma so che in qualche parte del mio cervello risiede soluzione



Ok, pensaci sopra pure con comodo.


----------

